# I just bought a boat...what do i do now?



## woodywoodpecker64 (Mar 26, 2010)

Hi y'all
I just bought a 20' + - powerboat that needs some work. The boat looks great but it's old and may need some motor work, any marine mechanics in the Aurora, IL area. as soon as i figure out picture posting I'll put one up, I love you guys!
Dan


----------



## SouthpawCA (Jul 19, 2009)

I've heard that a boat is a dent in the water that you throw money at. I wanted a boat once.


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

They are very expensive to own and operate. Plus be prepared to do constant maintenance, if you don't, you'll be that guy along side the road with his boat jacked up. Plus if you ever take it on the Great Lakes you'll need to read up on the coast guard's rules for having a craft over 18ft on the big lake. Like ship to shore radio, knowing navigation markers, having extra modes of power, throwable floatation devices etc. A lot to know, and get a GPS the most valuable thing they ever made. Not trying to scare you off, they are a blast too.


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

The two happiest days of my life were when I got my first boat and when I got rid of it. Nuff said?


----------



## Padre (Nov 5, 2008)

Back in 2007, when I had to take disability retirement, I bought a boat that needed repair. It took me through the winter to do, and that boat saved me from going insane. I learned how to do a lot of stuff, fiberglass work, gel coat work, trailer repair, etc.

I think it is a great opportunity for you and I hope you really enjoy rebuilding yours as much as I enjoyed rebuilding mine.


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

I've had a several boats over the years. My present boat I've had for about 6 years and I bought it used, has a 17'1988 hp merc fishing boat, down riggers, trolling motor, and it hasnt cost me a dime, aside from the annual winterizing and the addition of GPS and Depth zone fish finder, thermalcline finder, radio, rods, tackle, extra tire for the trailer…...........but the boat itself hasnt cost a dime (touch wood)

I inherited a 1956 14' mahogany strip ChrisCraft inboard. After replacing the wheel bearings on the trailer, the tires on the trailer, the lights on the trailer, then replacing the transom, the shaft and bearings from motor to propeller, the new bronze prop, the marquetry on the new engine cowling, several rotton mahogany planks, making molds for missing chrome light parts, having them chromed, replacing and rebuilding a meriad of parts on the old Willis 3 banger engine, having all the upholstry re-done in fluted expensive marine fabric, then spending a fortune in expensive marine varnish, anti clouding paint….....I was offiially BROKE, sold it and made a promise never to restore an old antique classic again.


----------



## bigike (May 25, 2009)

if you were here in the mass area you would have to use it to go to the store a week ago, we had alot of rain and everyone got flooded.


----------



## SteveMI (May 19, 2009)

Based on two brothers of mine, it doesn't matter what color it is painted, it is still a black hole in the water to throw money in.

One brother keeps saying that every boat is for sale. Either the owner is deperate to get away from it or desperate to get one bigger.

Steve.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

Time to buy a *bigger* boat now! LOL…that's whttp://lumberjocks.com/topics/16513#hat boaters do!


----------



## woodywoodpecker64 (Mar 26, 2010)

Wow, I had no idea. I was picking up my tuned up lawnmower and the guy had a boat sitting on a trailer over in the corner soooo I asked how much for the boat? He said $650. I said is that for the trailer? No, the boat comes with the trailer. Wow! I walked over and took a look at it. No front seats, need a new wheel, and gauges, battery and lifejackets but overall she was in good condition. I thought about it for about 30 seconds and and said, hmmmmmmmmm, I'll let you know. I was talking to my wife at dinner and told her about it and she agreed that we should buy it. Hell if we can't do it I could resell it for the same and be out nothing right? The next day I was working and she agreed to drop off a deposit. I pick it up next week but now I have to figure out where to sto it and how to get it ready for the water. I'm shooting for a late summer launch with a bottle of Dom across the bow. Funny thing is I never wanted a boat before, go figure.


----------



## hObOmOnk (Feb 6, 2007)

Lyle Lovett said it best with the lyrics:

*If I Had A Boat*

If I had a boat
I'd go out on the ocean
And if I had a pony
I'd ride him on my boat
And we could all together
Go out on the ocean
Me upon my pony on my boat
If I were Roy Rogers
I'd sure enough be single
I couldn't bring myself to marrying old Dale
It'd just be me and trigger
We'd go riding through them movies
Then we'd buy a boat and on the sea we'd sail
And if I had a boat
I'd go out on the ocean
And if I had a pony
I'd ride him on my boat
And we could all together
Go out on the ocean
Me upon my pony on my boat
The mystery masked man was smart
He got himself a Tonto
'Cause Tonto did the dirty work for free
But Tonto he was smarter
And one day said kemo sabe
Kiss my ass I bought a boat
I'm going out to sea
And if I had a boat
I'd go out on the ocean
And if I had a pony
I'd ride him on my boat
And we could all together
Go out on the ocean
Me upon my pony on my boat
And if I were like lightning
I wouldn't need no sneakers
I'd come and go wherever I would please
And I'd scare 'em by the shade tree
And I'd scare 'em by the light pole
But I would not scare my pony on my boat out on the sea
And if I had a boat
I'd go out on the ocean
And if I had a pony
I'd ride him on my boat
And we could all together
Go out on the ocean
Me upon my pony on my boat


----------



## woodnut (Apr 22, 2007)

There has been a boat in my family as long as I can remember being alive. When in school I could not wait for the weakend to get on the lake. Loved to fish, waterski, and just be on the water. I now have a bass boat its a 1979 venture, but she is a beauty, runs great and slides across the water. I still look forward to fair skys and good fishing, just don't ski anymore.


----------



## woodywoodpecker64 (Mar 26, 2010)

Hey Woodnut and Tom1
I have the same gut feeling about it. We never had a boat growing up but our neighbors had one up in the chain o lakes and they would take us up once in a while. It was great! 
She's a 1969 Steury with an 85 HP evinrude starflite X and does she need work. needs seats, wheel, gauges, battery, jackets and all the other fun stuff not to mention a canopy for shade and cover for storage OUCH!
I figure she'll be in the water by July if we're lucky August latest.
Thanks for the input to all of you.

I'll send pics of us all out on the lake whenever we get there…cheers


----------



## Pete_Jud (Feb 15, 2008)

I am in the process of selliing my "go around the world sail boat" but hold USCG a 100 ton masters ticket. Please take a course from the http://www.usps.org/ we have to many nuts out there that don't know the rules of the ro get your boat.


----------



## Knothead62 (Apr 17, 2010)

A boat is a hole in the water into which you pour enormous sums of money. The happiest days of a boat owner are two- once when he buys the boat and the second is when he sells it. I had a boat for several years but sold it. Too many idiots on the water! It's bad enough getting to the lake in a car.
Anyway, good luck and be careful- there are no lane markers on the water.


----------



## buffalo689 (Mar 2, 2010)

GO FISHING !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wrenchhead (Sep 26, 2009)

B.O.A.T. Break Out Another Thousand. 
I love mine though


----------



## 8iowa (Feb 7, 2008)

The USPS (United States Power Squadron) has a free public course that is well worth taking.

Minor maintenance problems that cause an inconvience in your automobile, are sometimes life and death situations on the water. When we lived in SW Florida, it seemed like every year the Coast Guard had to spend 1/4 million $$ in a search for missing boaters. They were not always happy endings.

That said, I have had four sailboats, going from a 20' up to a 27'. It was great fun, but now I have "graduated" to a 15' canoe.


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

BOAT is an acronym for Bring Out Another Thousand….

I'm keepin' my canoe…


----------



## woodywoodpecker64 (Mar 26, 2010)

Tom1 what does that mean?


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

I know you bought a powerboat, but … the OTHER saying … that I haven't heard, yet, on this thread, is …

Sailing: it's like standing in a cold shower, and tearing up hundred dollar bills 

Enjoy !!


----------



## woodywoodpecker64 (Mar 26, 2010)

tom1
i was incorrect, it's a 16' with an 85 hp motor. bad info from the seller. I think she'll do okay once I find a good boat guy, hopefully soon
dan


----------



## NH_Hermit (Dec 3, 2009)

Enjoy your boat, but I'm with lilredweldingrod, so now it's an Old Town canoe for me

BTW, I went to college in Aurora. Is the Fox River big enough for a 20 footer?


----------



## boonelumber (Apr 12, 2011)

With your new boat, you can make it a beautiful vessel when you go out fishing or sailing. Get your boat decked out in boat graphics that will function to make it more aesthetically appealing while preserving the life of your boat. http://wakegraphics.com


----------



## HalDougherty (Jul 15, 2009)

Boating is just like woodworking… Neither are hobbies, they are an addiction! I've got a 28' sailboat, a 21' sailboat, a canoe and a dingy… I'd love to sell my houses and go sailing! But, where would I put my big woodworking tools?


----------



## Knothead62 (Apr 17, 2010)

Good luck- got some pictures of the finished item?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

Well I'm nowhere near you, but if you have engine problems that you think you can tackle with a little guidance, feel free to send me private messages. I'll help any way I can.
I've always owned a boat of some kind. 
At the moment I only own a little ten footer that I put into small lakes and ponds. My last boat a sixteen footer with a 40 horse mercury. It broke my heart a while back that I had to get rid of it for health reasons. My back just can't handle the bigger bodies of water anymore though.
I can help with most mechanical problems. I done automotive mechanic work for years for a living. I started as a young teenager helping my father who was also a mechanic. So when I was old enough to buy my first boat, it sort of came natural for me to learn marin engines. 
Something I learned through my life as a mechanic. Engines are engines. All are either four cycle or two cycle. The largest differences are the number of cylinders. The size and precision of construction of the components withint the engine are what determine horsepower and available torque. The things that has to be learned new on every engine though is the external components, such as cooling systems, charging systems, and ignition systems.

As for the "boats are a money pit" ideas. I disagree. Boats are a great hobby, if you can afford it. Yes they can get expensive, just like any toys, such as cars. The trick is to get a good boat and take care of it. This involves educating yourself on common problems that are specific to your particular engine and preventive maintenance.


----------

